# aMSN, webcam... et Livebox !



## Doudou35 (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !

J'ai depuis quelques temps une webcam qui fonctionnait très bien avec aMSN jusqu'à ce que je passe à la Livebox.
Depuis, j'ai un message comme quoi je suis derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur (c'est quoi ???!!!) et pas moyen de l'envoyer à mes correspondants, et pas moyen non plus d'ailleurs de transférer des fichiers...

Pourtant, j'ai désactivé le coupe-feu... 

Que faire ???!!! Une bonne âme pourrait-elle venir en aide à la pas très douée en informatique que je suis ? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Captain_X (11 Juillet 2006)

essaye avec mercury : http://www.mercury.to ... et la livebox  magnifique merde
surtout pour faire du routage de port (ce qui est le cas)


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juillet 2006)

quels ports faut il ouvrir pour que cela fonctionne ?


----------



## Captain_X (12 Juillet 2006)

apparement le 1863 et le 6891

ceci dit dans les outils -> preferences -> Connexions, tu peux forc&#233; la connexion par le port 80 aussi


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> apparement le 1863 et le 6891
> 
> ceci dit dans les outils -> preferences -> Connexions, tu peux forcé la connexion par le port 80 aussi



Merci


----------



## tristan59 (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un utilisateur mac n'y connaissant pas grand chose... Voulant discuter avec mes amis en utilisant amsn et une webcam, ma surprise fut grande lorsque amsn refusa catégoriquement de lancer ma cam. Et ce, avec le même message d'erreur que celui reçu par Doudou 35 : "vous êtes derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur". 

J'ai donc appelé la hotline Orange (payante) et je me suis entendu dire qu'il ne pouvaient pas m'aider à désactiver le pare-feu car ils ne veulent se rendre responsable d'une future attaque virale... Une deuxième tentative (on ne sait jamais), cette fois-ci le hotliner m'explique que ce service me sera facturé!

Bref, après m'être rendu sur ce magnifique site, j'ai suivi vos conseils qui se sont avérés tout à fait judicieux. En effet les ports 80, 1863 et 6891 permettent de faire fonctionner la   webcam avec amsn. 

Voici la marche à suivre en détails:

- ouvrir Safari
- dans la barre d'adresse taper "192.168.1.1" pour accéder à la livebox
- cliquer sur "Serveurs LAN"
- cliquer sur "ajouter"
- indiquer les paramètres suivants : Nom du serveur "amsn" par exemple
                                                     Accès Activé "OUI"
                                                     Protocole "TCP"
                                                     Du port "80" par exemple ou "1863" ou "6891"
                                                    Au port "80" par exemple ou "1863" ou "6891"
                                                    Adresse IP locale "adresse de votre mac"
- cliquer sur "appliquer"
- sauvegarder les modifications

Normalement ça fonctionne. J'éspère que ma contribution vous permettra de configurer correctement votre système.

Tristan.


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenu à toi tristan59 sur MacGeneration  

Je voulais aussi rajouter une petite chose, c'est que ICI se trouve aussi une page avec quelques résolutions de problèmes divers.


----------



## bart91390 (1 Septembre 2006)

tristan59 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur mac n'y connaissant pas grand chose... Voulant discuter avec mes amis en utilisant amsn et une webcam, ma surprise fut grande lorsque amsn refusa catégoriquement de lancer ma cam. Et ce, avec le même message d'erreur que celui reçu par Doudou 35 : "vous êtes derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur".
> 
> ...



Salut tristan,

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir les ports de ma livebox que tu as indiqué (j'ai ouvert les trois : 80, 1863 et 6891) et ça ne marche toujours pas, je ne peux pas proposer ma cam à mes contacts. J'ai également ouvert ces trois ports dans le coupe-feu de mon mac (Préférences systeme > partages > coupe feu) et ça a pas l'air de marcher non plus.
Peut etre faut-il que je redémarre l'ordi ?


----------



## bart91390 (2 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> apparement le 1863 et le 6891
> 
> ceci dit dans les outils -> preferences -> Connexions, tu peux forcé la connexion par le port 80 aussi



1863 et 6891 en TCP ou en UDP ? Et pour aMSN ou Mercury ?


----------



## tristan59 (8 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

je suis désolé que la manip ne fonctionne pas. Malheureusement je ne connais pas grand chose en informatique, je ne peux pas t'aider. 

Fais moi part de ta réussite éventuelle. Merci


----------



## SupaPictave (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut!

Tu utilise le bouton qui est dans la fen&#234;tre de discussion, la petite icone en forme de webcam?
Chez moi non plus &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, m&#234;me en ouvrant tous les ports dans tous les sens (aussi bien avec une Livebox qu'avec un ensemble modem/routeur ethernet et Airport Express).

En revanche quand je passe par le menu Actions dans la barre des taches, je lance la webcam par ce menu, et &#231;a fonctionne, pas de probl&#234;me de firewall. Ca doit &#234;tre un bug.

EDIT : en revanche sous Mercury, je n'ai pas besoin d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit. Mais Mercury est je trouve beaucoup moins agr&#233;able et plus lourd &#224; utiliser que aMSN.


----------



## jfxav (1 Novembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Tu utilise le bouton qui est dans la fen&#234;tre de discussion, la petite icone en forme de webcam?
> Chez moi non plus &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, m&#234;me en ouvrant tous les ports dans tous les sens (aussi bien avec une Livebox qu'avec un ensemble modem/routeur ethernet et Airport Express).
> ...



je suis arriv&#233; aux m&#234;mes conclusions que toi....
sous livebox et sous modem/routeur netgear, amsn 0,96 signale toujours un pb de firewall m&#234;me apres ouverture de tous les ports recommand&#233;s.
au d&#233;part je m'&#233;tais pose la question d'un r&#244;le du port 80 qui est utilis&#233; par la livebox mais pas de certitudes.....
de plus le clic sur la petite cam de la fenetre de conversation amene &#224; la config de la cam et non plus &#224; l'invitation
enfin, effectivement ca a l'air de marcher par les menus....
je continue mes investigations......


----------



## jfxav (2 Novembre 2006)

suite de mes tests d'amsn 0,96 RC1 derriere un routeur (livebox sagem)
materiel utilisé:
- imac G5 2,1 Ghz sous OSX 10.4.8 + amsn 0,96 RC1
- Fujitsu siemens sous Windows XP + msn 7,5
- Livebox Sagem avec dernier firmware: Fast3202, v 3202_2402C8
suite à la consultation de nombreux forums, y compris celui de amsn forge
j'ouvre les ports uniquement nécessaires TCP 6891-6900 sur la livebox en une seule ligne
et la même chose dans le pare feu OSX (preferences - partage - coupe feu)

lancement d'amsn...
avant de se connecter
- on ouvre preferences, onglet autres et config la webcam 
	=> la fenetre dit les ports sont bien configurés
apres connection:
- vos contacts s'affichent normalement
- la meme fenetre "config la webcam" affiche la fameuse ligne rouge "vous etes derriere un pare feu"
=>  surtout ne pas se laisser intimider.... poursuivez la configuration 
- clic sur le bouton changer les parametres videos
- validez les differents choix de votre camera jusqu'a l'affichage de la fenetre grabber
- vous refermez la fenetre "grabber," la fenetre "configurer la webcam", la fenetre "preferences" en cliquant enregistrer en bas à droite (est ce utile? peut être que de cliquer fermer tout simplement fonctionne aussi bien....)

ouvrez une fenetre de discussion avec votre contact
sur cette fenetre vous pouvez reperer une (ou deux) image(s) de cam noires)
	- une en bas à droite qui en théorie doit permettre de proposer sa cam à votre contact
	- une autre en haut à droite (si votre contact à une cam) et qui permet de demander de voir la cam de votre contact.

-  premier bug, si vous passez la souris sur la cam du bas vous verrez l'indication "config la webcam"
	- si vous cliquez dessus vous vous trouvez dans la config de la cam
	- donc n'utilisez pas ce bouton pour proposer votre cam à votre contact
	- faites le en passant par le menu Actions - Envoyer la webcam

- quand vous proposez votre cam à votre contact
	- vous avez l'indication que vous proposez votre cam
	- votre contact reçoit l'indication: on vous invite a demarrer la webcam accepter / refuser
	-  second bug: si il clique sur accepter
	- les choses se passent normalement pour lui, la fenetre s'ouvre et tente la connection de votre cam
	- de votre coté, vous recevez l'avis suivant: votre contact a refusé la proposition de cam  
		-   encore une fois ne vous laissez pas intimider......
		- si vous attendez un peu (3 secondes) la fenetre grabber finit par s'ouvrir et votre contact vous voit
		- vous pouvez converser normalement et utiliser les wiz, les emoticones etc....

- meme chose si votre contact vous demande de voir votre cam
	- vous recevez l'avis: voulez vous accepter cette conversation? accepter / refuser?
	- si vous cliquez sur accepter
		- votre contact est informé que vous avez accepté
		- et vous vous etes informé que votre contact a refusé l'invitation  
		mais votre fenetre grabber s'ouvre et ca fonctionne normalement

-  un dernier bug que j'ai observé: si pendant une conversation vous fermez la transmission de la cam avec votre
contact. Une nouvelle proposition de webcam en restant dans la même conversation provoque un plantage 
de msn sur windows. il faut relancer le logiciel voire meme la cession... pas d'explication.

je n'ai pas pu faire l'essai avec deux webcams.
en conclusion:
Donc quelques bugs contournables...
En dehors de ça, ce logiciel est bien fini, adapté à msn 7.5
et est beaucoup plus agreable que Mercury


----------



## jfxav (2 Novembre 2006)

dernière précision: le test précédent était fait avec la version UB d'amsn 0.96
j'ai refait le test avec la version amsn 0.96 PPC (mon imac est un G5...)
seule modification des résultats:
à la suite d'une demande de partage de webcam accepter/refuser
il n'y a pas de message indiquant un refus de votre contact alors qu'il accepte le partage
donc un bug de moins. 
Le reste est inchangé.


----------



## jfxav (27 Novembre 2006)

une nouvelle version amsn 0.96 est sortie le 4 Nov 06. version identique
pour toutes les plateformes (en UB pour le mac)
tous les bugs trouvés précédemment ont été corrigés au moins pour
ma configuration.
beau travail.... amsn est donc pleinement fonctionnel....


----------



## polosven (3 Décembre 2006)

merci pour ce tr&#232;s bon descriptif
malgr&#233; tout, mes contacts s'obstinent &#224; ne pas me voir
j'ai une livebox inventel, un macbook tout neuf, et aMSN 0.96

et &#231;a ne marche paaaaaaaaaaas 


@ modos: d&#233;sol&#233; de spammer un peu tous les sujets qui concernent amsn, isight et livebox, mais je n'ai aucune r&#233;ponse :rose:



au fait, pour certains, &#231;a ouvre une fen&#234;tre de cam, mais ils voient un fond bleu, gris, violet...
qu'ai je fait? ou que n'ai je pas fait?
que dois je faire?
je suis perduuuuuuuuuuuu 

help me, pliiiiiiz...


----------



## lolotteb65 (21 Juin 2007)

Aaaaaaaah merci Tristan59 !!! Enfin une réponse claire et détaillée sur la marche à suivre pour configurer les ports de la LiveBox...
La manip' est bonne, c'est le n° des ports qui ne collait pas: j'ai mis de 6890 à 6900 comme indiqué sur un autre forum et ça fonctionne enfin ^^
Je savais bien que mon MacBook chéri était capable de faire fonctionner cette fichue webcam avec aMSN :bebe: 
En tous cas merci pour votre aide!


----------



## olivmacgen (26 Juillet 2007)

hello, kelkun pourrais m'aider?
suis sur ibook G4 10.3.9, cam quick cam chat logitek, live box

- parefeu ouvert, macam telecharg&#233;

message d'erreur sur amsn, ecran noir , avec "camera used by another application"

que faire?

merci


----------



## missbmx (18 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai beau avoir lu toutes vos explications ca ne marche toujours pas. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait que la webcam soit reconnue de quicktime mais comment faire? J'ai deja le logiciel macam qui fonctionne du moins j'ai l'image dessus ainsi que la possibilité de faire des videos et des photos. 
Et j'ai essayé sur mercury et aMSN mais ça ne marche pas. Pourtant si j'ai bien compris une fois qu'elle passe avec macam ça devrait fonctionner ?  
Sur aMSN quand j'envoie la webcam ça marque Erreur Apple de code -9405 alors que j'ai macam.... je comprend vraiment pas d'ou ça vient  
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution miracle ce ne serait pas de refus


----------



## PIMPIM (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour j'ai un problème de connexion à aMSN. Voilà plusieurs jours qu'il m'est impossible de m'y connecter, impossible de voir mes contacts et donc impossible de discuter avec eux. Je ne sais quoi faire. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème et à retrouver le moyen d'utiliser aMSN. C'est important! Merci


----------

